# Service und Support > Testforum >  Testthema

## Holger

dies ist nur ein Test  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## uwes2403

Hier geht's, aber der Thread

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...bstracts/page2

wird seit irgendwie nicht richtig oder elend lange geladen :-) aber nur Seite 2....die erscheint kurz und wird dann grau...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Im Source code der grauen Seite sind die Texte vorhanden. Ich denke irgend ein HMTL Fehler ist wohl in der Seite.

----------


## uwes2403

Danke, ich hatte nur kurz geschaut, aber aus Zeitgründen nicht weiter gesucht...zumal Holger ja offenbar auch dran ist...oder war....wird aber immer noch nicht angezeigt.

----------

